
US vinyl sales worth more than Spotify and YouTube advertising, RIAA reports - pmcpinto
https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=33990
======
tristanj
Not really. Vinyl gross margins are only 50-60% after accounting for
production, distribution, and retail costs. Streaming royalties are pure
profit (at least 95% margins). Even if you are generous to vinyl margins (60%
margin to 90% margin), that works out to $250m vinyl gross vs $350m streaming
gross. So streaming revenue is more valuable.

